# LGB 2095 BOBO - DC sound problem



## konrad (12 mo ago)

Hi all

I have a very old (30 years plus - "made in Western Germany") LGB 2095 BOBO with unmodified original sound. It has worked faithfully up until now, where it appears there's an issue with the sound electronics. It behaves normally otherwise, i.e. the initial band of power where usually the sound would start but the engine wouldn't move. 

Where the sound should produce the diesel "purr", it generates a high frequency whine, and it intermittently drops in and out. It attempts to generate the horn as usual when it starts moving, but it comes out very broken.

I'm not sure if this is a typical problem but the train is very old. I have opened it and there is a single PCB with ICs such as amplifiers, regulators, OR gates??, plus a bunch of passive components. I cannot identify any obvious issues - caps look OK, no dry/broken solider joints, no components that look damaged or burnt. 

Any tips on how I might approach this - hopefully it's a common problem and I can replace some components.

Appreciate any thoughts.

Many thanks


----------

